# troup county land for sale 570 ac



## TURKEY (Nov 24, 2004)

Absolutely the BEST Land Value Troup county has seen since the Roosevelt Era.  570 acres of prime hunting land offering 7 food plots, great interior road system, 3 creeks, 20 plus acre lake site, perimeter fencing, 2 barns, loads of wildlife, located less than one mile from West Point Lake, hardwood bottom and so much more! For more information, give Rob Upchurch a call at 706-523-0014  or 706-845-7000 X208.  Great Investment Opportunity at Only $3950.00 per acre. I am not the realtor, just thought someone might be interested.  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

